# Looking for plans for a Boring Head



## Ageless (Feb 22, 2010)

I want to build a boring head for my Milling machine, the milling machine uses a R8 Taper and I was thinking
of using 1/2" or 5/8" boring bars.
Does any one have a good plan for building a boring head that is not to complicated?
Thanks in advance. ;D


----------



## Mo deller (Feb 22, 2010)

There is one in the book Milling A Complete Course by Harold Hall.
 Not sure where you are but I have recently bought a copy from Amazon for less than a fiver including postage here in the UK.

I have not built one so would be interested to hear any comments about it or if there are plans for better.

HTH Mo


----------



## DavesWimshurst (Feb 22, 2010)

Guy Lautard has plans for a slightly enlarged version of the George Thomas design.

http://lautard.com/boring.htm

I made this one which works well for me:







Dave


----------



## kvom (Feb 22, 2010)

Making it with a 3/4" straight shank for use with a collet will be easier IMO.


----------



## Blogwitch (Feb 22, 2010)

This one has permission to be reproduced as long as it is not for profit or used commercially.

The originator, Stephen Campbell, is a man after my own heart.


Blogs 

View attachment boringhead.pdf


----------



## waynes world (Feb 22, 2010)

there is a downloadable plan for a boringhead on gadget builder site and lot of other items of intrest for all .

cheers wayne


----------



## steamer (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for that John! Nice plans!

Dave


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 23, 2010)

I built the one by Stephen Campbell that is mentioned in Blogs' post. It's a very nice design, in my opinion, and I've been very happy with it. 

Stephen is a member here, too. He goes by "walnotr". Nice guy.

Dean


----------



## Xlmyford (Feb 23, 2010)

Moin.
Some pictures of a DIY boring head.
Unfortunately the text is German.
http://www.metallmodellbau.de/Ausdrehkopf-Eigenbau.php
Cheers,Ralph


----------



## websterz (Feb 23, 2010)

Xlmyford  said:
			
		

> Moin.
> Some pictures of a DIY boring head.
> Unfortunately the text is German.
> http://www.metallmodellbau.de/Ausdrehkopf-Eigenbau.php
> Cheers,Ralph



Brass must be cheap where he lives...seems like EVERYTHING is made out of it. ;D


----------



## SAM in LA (Feb 23, 2010)

What a piece of work.

Did you notice that he cut the dovetails with a flycutter. 

I learn something new every day.

SAM


----------



## cfellows (Feb 23, 2010)

Xlmyford  said:
			
		

> Moin.
> Some pictures of a DIY boring head.
> Unfortunately the text is German.
> http://www.metallmodellbau.de/Ausdrehkopf-Eigenbau.php
> Cheers,Ralph



The guy turns out some pretty amazing work with what looks like a lot of very nicely made home-made tooling. Am I imagining things or did he have the head from his milling machine mounted on the lathe cross slide with a slitting saw?

Chuck


----------



## Twmaster (Feb 23, 2010)

If you want to make a top quality boring head from castings have a look at this one from Andy Lofquist at Metal Lathe Accessories.

http://www.statecollegecentral.com/metallathe/MLA-7.html

No affiliation. Just a happy customer.


----------



## Xlmyford (Feb 23, 2010)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> The guy turns out some pretty amazing work with what looks like a lot of very nicely made home-made tooling. Am I imagining things or did he have the head from his milling machine mounted on the lathe cross slide with a slitting saw?
> 
> Chuck



Hi.
Did you mean his homemade spindle?
http://www.metallmodellbau.de/Angetriebene_Werkzeuge_auf_der_Drehmaschine.php
I think all of his work is worth to look at
http://www.metallmodellbau.de/
Especially his version of a "Quorn" or Bonelle".
Part one
http://www.metallmodellbau.de/MINI_BONELLE_1.php
part two
http://www.metallmodellbau.de/MINI_BONELLE_II.php
Cheers,Ralph


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 23, 2010)

nice stuff, here is english;

http://translate.google.ca/translat...&u=http://www.metallmodellbau.de/&sl=de&tl=en


----------



## websterz (Feb 23, 2010)

Rof} :big: :big: :big: Pimp the China-Drill :big: :big: :big: Rof}


----------



## Ageless (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello All;
Thank you for all of the posts, great information here.
I have decided to go with the "Harold Hall" design for the boring head. I have completed the
body and it went very well, the cutting of the dovetails using a 6mm end mill was surprisingly easy. 
Will now start on the carrier, hopefully it turns out as well as the body.


----------



## magic.42 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi, Xlmyford and other members. I thought you could use this information. When you find a web site on the net, like the link Xlmyford gave us, that is in differrent language. First copy the web link or address .Second, open "Google Search Engine" 
( www.google.com ) and paste it in the search bar and press enter. What happens next is the search result is displayed, most of the time in that language. Just start with the first item listed by clicking the word "translate" to the right of the page description. The page will open as normal except the text will now be translated for you. If English is a second language, use the translator to convert it to your primary language. Now for the not so legal part that some people do - can't say who! Search the net and you'll find alot of Free print-to-pdf programs . These programs allow a person to print the web page as a pdf. file that can read off line at anytime.  Hope you all find this info usefull. Thanks and Take Care~Rich


----------



## Xlmyford (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello Rich.
I knew this google toy already.
I don´t take a translation machine for beeing an appropriate method to understand a professional article.
More often than not,if not to say always, they translate too straightly and by that,the real meaning of one´s thoughts gets lost.
A computer program can not cope with the need to translate as close as possible but also as free as necessary.
Cheers,Ralph


----------



## Maryak (Feb 24, 2010)

Ralph,

I know what you mean. I attempted to translate my wife's sewing machine manual to Russian. I proudly presented her with my effort having used Abby Fine Reader OCR to get text and then Promt99 to translate.

She sits down to read and burst out laughing. I said "What's up?" In between giggles she replied. "Why must I first off my water, (pee), before I thread the needle?"

Technical translations are indeed the most difficult.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 24, 2010)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> She sits down to read and burst out laughing. I said "What's up?" In between giggles she replied. "Why must I first off my water, (pee), before I thread the needle?
> 
> Bob



So if you stick you finger with the needle you won't wet your knickers?

That's funny stuff, Bob.

Dean


----------

